#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Лачунг Ринпоче: Учения в сентябре 2006 - январе 2007

## Tenpa Sherab

*ПРИЕЗД  В РОССИЮ УЧИТЕЛЯ  ЛАЧУНГ РИНПОЧЕ.*
(ПРИЕЗД В РОССИЮ ОРГАНИЗОВЫВАЕТ БУДДИЙСКАЯ ОБЩИНА " МИНДРОЛЛИНГ", КАЛМЫКИЯ)
ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ПРЕДСТОЯЩИХ УЧЕНИЯХ:
МОСКВА:
(адрес: ул. Мосфильмовская, д.2.)(ОРИЕНТИРОВОЧНО 20- 30 СЕНТЯБРЯ)1. ВАНГ ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ,  ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ОБЪЕДИНЯЮЩЕЕ 7 ВЕЛИКИХ ТЕРМА  "ТЕРКА ДУНДУ" ИЗ ЦИКЛА ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР.
2. ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ - ВАНГ КАНДРО ТУГТИГ ИЗ ЦИКЛА ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР.
3. СЕМИДНЕВНЫЙ ПОДМОСКОВНЫЙ ЗАКРЫТЫЙ РЕТРИТ ПО ДЗОГРИМУ- ПРАКТИКЕ ЦА-ЛУНГ-ТИГЛЕ И ЙОГЕ ВНУТРЕННЕГО ТЕПЛА ТУММО.
(ДЛЯ ВСЕХ УЧАСТНИКОВ ПОДМОСКОВНОГО РЕТРИТА ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ "КАНДРО ТУКТИГ" ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!) 
УЧЕНИЯ ПО ТРУЛ-КХОР, ЦА-ЛУНГ И  ТУММО В РОССИИ ОТКРЫТО ДАЮТСЯ ВПЕРВЫЕ!

ЗАКРЫТЫЙ РЕТРИТ В ПОДМОСКОВЬЕ:
(ОРИЕНТИРОВОЧНО 23-30  СЕНТЯБРЯ)(ТОЧНЫЕ ДАТЫ И МЕСТО ПОДМОСКОВНОГО РЕТРИТА БУДУТ ОБЬЯВЛЕНЫ ПОЗДНЕЕ)
ДЛЯ ОПЫТНЫХ И СЕРЬЕЗНЫХ ПРАКТИКУЮЩИХ ВПЕРВЫЕ В РОССИИ ПЛАНИРУЕТСЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЕ ЗАКРЫТОГО 7-МИ ДНЕВНОГО РЕТРИТА ПО ПРАКТИКЕ ЙОГИ ТЕПЛА- ТУММО,  ВЕТРОВ И КАНАЛОВ (ЦА-ЛУНГ).
РАСПИСАНИЕ РЕТРИТА: 
1. ИСТОРИЯ ТРАДИЦИИ ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР (БИОГРАФИЯ ДУДЖОМА ЛИГПЫ И ДУДЖОМА РИНПОЧЕ )
2. ИСТОРИЯ ВОЗНИКНОВЕНИЯ УЧЕНИЯ КАНДРО ТУГТИГ .
3. ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ СТРУКТУР ТОНКОГО ТЕЛА: ЭНЕРГЕТИЧЕСКИХ КАНАЛОВ - НАДИ, ЭНЕРГЕТИЧЕСКИХ ЦЕНТРОВ - ЧАКР И ЭНЕРГИЙ - ПРАН.
4. ДЫХАТЕЛЬНЫЕ (ЦА-ЛУНГ)  И ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ (ТРУЛ-КХОР) УПРАЖНЕНИЯ, ЦЕЛЬ КОТОРЫХ ВЗЯТЬ ПОД ПОЛНЫЙ КОНТРОЛЬ ТОНКИЕ ЭНЕРГИИ ТЕЛА.
5. ОБЬЯСНЕНИЕ ЙОГИ ВНУТРЕННЕГО ТЕПЛА-ТУММО.

Стоимость подмосковного ретрита 300 $ CША. В стоимость включено 7-ми дневное проживание в пансионате или коттедже под Москвой. Питание- отдельно.
ТОЧНЫЕ ДАТЫ И МЕСТО ПОДМОСКОВНОГО РЕТРИТА БУДУТ ОБЬЯВЛЕНЫ ПОЗДНЕЕ.
тел. для справок:   8(906) 069-67-69 Люда
                                        8 (916) 425-38-00  Влад    

КАЛМЫКИЯ - ЭЛИСТА:
(9-19 СЕНТЯБРЯ)1.   ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ-ВАНГ ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ "ЛАДРУБ ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ" ИЗ ЦИКЛА УЧЕНИЙ "ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР".
2.   ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ДОЛГОЙ ЖИЗНИ ПАДМАСАМБХАВЫ- ЦЕВАНГ  ИЗ ЦИКЛА "ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ".
3.   ТРЁХДНЕВНЫЙ РЕТРИТ ПО ПРАКТИКЕ "ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ-ОРГЬЕН НОРЛХА" 
(ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ ПАДМАСАМБХАВА В ФОРМЕ БОЖЕСТВА БОГАТСТВА),
РИТУАЛЫ ПРИТЯГИВАНИЯ ФИНАНСОВОГО БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ И БОГАТСТВА         " ЯНГУГ", ИЗГОТОВЛЕНИЕ И ЗАПЕЧАТЫВАНИЕ СОСУДОВ БОГАТСВА "ЯНГБУМ".
ТЕЛ. ДЛЯ СПРАВОК: 8 (961) 396- 92-63  Влад.
http://lachung.narod.ru/

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ТИБЕТСКИЕ СОСУДЫ БОГАТСТВА "ЯНГБУМ"


Досточтимый Лама Лачунг Ринпоче посетит в сентябре 2006 г. столицу Калмыкии для проведения ТРЁХДНЕВНОГО РЕТРИТА ПО ПРАКТИКЕ "ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ-ОРГЬЕН НОРЛХА"  
(ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ ПАДМАСАМБХАВА В ФОРМЕ БОЖЕСТВА БОГАТСТВА)

Предполагаемые сроки пребывания Ринпоче в Калмыкии - с 9 по 19 сентября.



	Традиция ритуалов янгбум исходит из далёкой древности Тибета.


На внешнем уровне сосуд богатства-янгбум представляет собой вазу, содержащую различные драгоценности, а ткж. мантры и изображение божества
На внутреннем уровне- неописуемый дворец божества ОРГЬЕН НОРЛХА
Тайная природа сосуда - состояние счастливого и удовлетворённого ума, устранение негативностей и привлечение благополучия.



ХРАНЕНИЕ ЯНГБУМ
Все вазы янгбум покрыты тканью-ДОРДЖЕ ГЬЯ ДОМ-ваджрная печать.
Во время ритуала Ринпоче освящает и запечатывает этой тканью вазы янгбум.  Снимать эту ткань ( и тем самым распечатывать сосуд ) запрещается, дабы сосуд не терял благословение.
Хранят вазу дома, для притягивания благополучия  - на алтаре или в укромном,недоступном для посторонних месте  

www.lachung.narod.ru (updated 01.09.2006)

----------


## Ануруддха

Tenpa, отформатируйте текст о приезде Лачунг Ринпоче: необходимо убрать сплошные прописные буквы. Тогда новость можно разместить в новостях: http://buddhist.ru/component/option,...mit/Itemid,48/

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ПРОГРАММА ПРЕБЫВАНИЯ ЛАМЫ ЛАЧУНГ РИНПОЧЕ
                                    В ЭЛИСТЕ


1.   СРЕДА, 13 СЕНТЯБРЯ, ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЙ КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ЗАЛ (ГКЗ), начало в 18.00-  ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ-ВАНГ БУДДЫ ПАДМАСАМБХАВЫ "ЛАДРУБ ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ" ИЗ ЦИКЛА УЧЕНИЙ "ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР". 


2.   ЧЕТВЕРГ, 14 СЕНТЯБРЯ, ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЙ КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ЗАЛ (ГКЗ), начало в 18.00   -ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ДОЛГОЙ ЖИЗНИ БУДДЫ ПАДМАСАМБХАВЫ- ЦЕВАНГ  ИЗ ЦИКЛА "ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ" 


3.  ПЯТНИЦА 15 СЕНТЯБРЯ - СУББОТА 17 СЕНТЯБРЯ,  ГОРОД ШАХМАТ "СИТИ-ЧЕСС"- ТРЁХДНЕВНЫЙ РЕТРИТ ПО ПРАКТИКЕ "ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ-ОРГЬЕН НОРЛХА"  (ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ- БУДДА ПАДМАСАМБХАВА В ФОРМЕ БОЖЕСТВА БОГАТСТВА), во время которого будут проводиться РИТУАЛЫ ПРИТЯГИВАНИЯ ФИНАНСОВОГО БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ И БОГАТСТВА -" ЯНГУГ", ИЗГОТОВЛЕНИЕ И ЗАПЕЧАТЫВАНИЕ СОСУДОВ БОГАТСВА "ЯНГБУМ".

----------


## Наташа Саркисян

Тenpa Sherab ,благодарю за информацию! А  можно вас попросить сообщать мне о приезде учителей в Элисту(живу в Волгограде).Или подскажите,где искать эту информацию.Спасибо Ната

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ZDRAVSTVUITE , NATASHA!

O PRIEZDE UCHETELEI  MOZHNO NAITI INFORMATSIYU V NOVOSTYAH BUDDIZMA 
http://buddhist.ru/
I NA SAITE ELISTINSKOGO HURULA http://buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?page=e...bbf485b221c992

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Обновлённая информация:

1.   СРЕДА, 13 СЕНТЯБРЯ,   ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ-ВАНГ БУДДЫ ПАДМАСАМБХАВЫ "ЛАДРУБ ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ" ИЗ ЦИКЛА УЧЕНИЙ "ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР". 

2.   ЧЕТВЕРГ, 14 СЕНТЯБРЯ, ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫЙ КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ЗАЛ (ГКЗ), начало в 18.00 -ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ДОЛГОЙ ЖИЗНИ БУДДЫ ПАДМАСАМБХАВЫ- ЦЕВАНГ  ИЗ ЦИКЛА "ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ" 

3. С ПЯТНИЦЫ 15 СЕНТЯБРЯ ПО ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕ 17 СЕНТЯБРЯ,  ГОРОД ШАХМАТ "СИТИ-ЧЕСС"- ТРЁХДНЕВНЫЙ РЕТРИТ ПО ПРАКТИКЕ "ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ-ОРГЬЕН НОРЛХА"  (ГУРУ РИНПОЧЕ- БУДДА ПАДМАСАМБХАВА В ФОРМЕ БОЖЕСТВА БОГАТСТВА), во время которого будут проводиться РИТУАЛЫ ПРИТЯГИВАНИЯ ФИНАНСОВОГО БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ И БОГАТСТВА -" ЯНГУГ", ИЗГОТОВЛЕНИЕ И ЗАПЕЧАТЫВАНИЕ СОСУДОВ БОГАТСВА "ЯНГБУМ".
Количество мест в ретрите ограниченно, поэтому для участия в ретрите регистрироваться нужно заранее. Для участия в ретрите необязательно приобретать янгбум.Также и для приобретения вазы янгбум ретрит проходить не обязательно. 

ТЕЛ. ДЛЯ СПРАВОК:   8 (961) 396- 92-63  Влад.      astrakhan_2003@rambler.ru

Подробности в газете ХАЛМГ УНН ( 9 и 12 сентября )

----------


## Ахмед

Известно, когда и где завтра будет посвящение?
Девушка Люда недоступна по своему телефону уже 2ой день.

----------


## Наташа Саркисян

Огромное спасибо! 20 вернулись из Абхазии.Желаю такого же солнца ,какое грело нас,вашей Душе...

----------


## PampKin Head

22\23 ванги в Москве.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ЛАЧУНГ РИНПОЧЕ - ЙОГ ТРАДИЦИИ НЬИНГМА, ПРОВЕДШИЙ В ОБЩЕЙ СЛОЖНОСТИ В ЗАТВОРНИЧЕСТВАХ 22 ГОДА 
ЭЛИСТА 8 ОКТЯБРЯ - КОММЕНТАРИЙ К ПРАКТИКЕ ЦОКЬЕ ТУГТИГ
21 ОКТЯБРЯ ОДНОДНЕВНЫЙ РЕТРИТ ПО ПРАКТИКЕ ЦОКЬЕ ТУКТИГ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЕ РИТУАЛА ЯНГУГ ПОД РУКОВОДСТВОМ ЛАЧУНГ РИНПОЧЕ
МОСКВА ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ 1-2 НОЯБРЯ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ-ВАНГ ТРОМА НАГМО

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ЭЛИСТА 8-9 октября - комментарий к практике Цокье Тугтик
10 октября - лунг к практике Белый Амитаюс
21 ОКТЯБРЯ - ОДНОДНЕВНЫЙ РЕТРИТ ПО ПРАКТИКЕ ЦОКЬЕ ТУКТИГ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЕ 
РИТУАЛА ЯНГУГ ПОД РУКОВОДСТВОМ ЛАЧУНГ РИНПОЧЕ
МОСКВА ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ 1-2 НОЯБРЯ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ-ВАНГ ТРОМА 
НАГМО

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

РИТУАЛ ЗОР В КАЛМЫКИИ 
С 15 по 17 октября в хуруле ( в п. Комсомольский ) Лачунг Ринпоче проведёт ритуалы ЗОР (Отбрасывания Препятствий при помощи Торма ). В течении всего этого времени все негативное- болезни, препятствия чинимые духами и демонами, неблагоприятные условия и обстоятельства, все это сгоняется и притягивается в особое треугольное Торма - Зор, которое делается в виде копья. Его бросают в огонь в последний день проведения ритуала и вместе с ним сгорают все препятствия и проблемы. Ритуалы будут проводиться 2 раза в день утром и вечером.

----------


## Наташа Саркисян

На 1 ретрит надо записываться 21 октября?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Ритуал Янгуг переносится на 20 октября. Какой у Вас имейл?

----------


## Наташа Саркисян

Cпасибо! natatac@mail.ru

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

*          Посвящение Трома Нагмо в Москве
2 ноября Лачунг Ринпоче проведёт вангчен ( полное  посвящение ) в 
практику Трома Нагмо в Москве, в буддийском центре Шри Сингха ( ул. 
Мосфильмовская ,2 )
Начало в 19 часов.
тел. для справок: 8(906) 069-67-69 Люда*

----------


## Калдэн

Есть информация,что посвящение будет не 2-го, а 3 ноября.
     ???????????????????

----------


## Samten

Посвящение Трома Нагмо будет 3 ноября - время и место те же самые. Вся программа будет здесь указана сегодня вечером.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

В Москве в первой половине ноября Ринпоче планирует передать несколько 
посвящений из цикла ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР.
Точные даты будут обьявлены позднее.

----------


## Калдэн

Ссылка о  Трома Нагмо:
http://kapala.narod.ru/

----------


## Samten

Впервые в Москве, согласно просьбам разных учеников, будет даровано большое-великое посвящение Единственной Матери Дуджом Трома Нагмо, Лачунг Ринпоче, йогин посвятивший этой практике, свою жизнь дарует посвящение Трома Нагмо  - 3  ноября в 19.00 в буддийском центре Шри Сингха ( ул. Мосфильмовская ,2 ) Начало в 19 часов.
тел. для справок: 8(906) 069-67-69 Люда
 Далее там же:
4 ноября - посвящение Чод Ванг Цокле Ринчен Тренгва, согласно традиции Третьего Кармапы.
5 ноября - Учение посвященное Традиции Дуджом Терсар.
7-13 ноября - Цикл посвящений Дуджом Терсар, расписание на каждый день будет сообщено чуть позднее.

----------


## Калдэн

Приятно удивлён! Что в анонс этих учений,организаторы нигде не влепили слово "дзогчен".

----------


## PampKin Head

> 4 ноября - посвящение Чод Ванг Цокле Ринчен Тренгва, согласно традиции Третьего Кармапы.


!!!!

----------


## Samten

Буддийская Община "Миндолинг" Калмыкия, представляет программу Учений Карти Лачунг Ринпоче в Москве в ноябре 2006 года.

3 ноября - Великое Посвящение Вангчен Дуджом Трома Нагмо.
4 ноября - посвящение Ринчен Тренгва Чо Ванг.
5 ноября - история, введение в традицию Дуджом Терсар.

Передача основных Посвящений Дуджом Терсар, из собрания работ Его Святейшества Дуджом Джигдрел Еше Дордже Ринпоче.

7 ноября 
1. Ладуб Терка Дунду, Гуру Садхана, Посвящение Гуру Ринпоче, объединяющее семь Терма в одну садхану. 
2 Посвящение Белого Амитаюса из Терма Трактунг Дудул Дордже, составленное Е.С. Дуджомом Ринпоче.
8 ноября - Посвящение Дуджом Терсар Наксо.
9 ноября - Посвящение Гуру Ринпоче Гонгпа Йонду.
10 ноября - Намке Гьелпо Авалокитешвара и Посвящение 1000 Будд, из Терма Трактунг Дудул Дордже, составленные Е.С. Дуджомом Ринпоче.
11 ноября.
1. Посвящение Ваджрасаттвы Лама Чопа.
2. Посвящение Дуджом Дордже Дроло.
12 ноября - Посвящение Ваджра Килайи, Пурба Пудри Рекпунг.
13 ноября - Посвящение Долгой Жизни Трома Нагмо.

Это первая часть Посвящений Дуджом Терсар, продолжение следует во второй половине декабря. 
Стоимость участия - 700 рублей в день. В буддийском центре Шри Сингха 
( ул. Мосфильмовская 2 ) Начало в 19 часов. Для выходных дней будет уточняться.

----------


## Aleksey L.

во сколько сегодня ?

----------


## Samten

Сегодня в 19.00 посвящение Чод Ванг Ринчен Тренгва.

----------


## Samten

Лачунг Ринпоче.
5 ноября - 18.00 Учение "История традиции Дуджом Терсар".
7-13 ноября - 19.00 Посвящения Дуджом Терсар общая стоимость 3500 р. за все сразу, либо по 700 р. в день.

----------


## Аньезка

Сегодня на вангах было сказано, что на следующих встречах Учитель будет передавать Шитро. Уточните, пожалуйста, дату, кто знает!

----------


## Samten

Посвящение Карлинг Шитро, относящееся в данном случае к Дуджом Наксо, т.е. ритуалу очищения тантрических обетов и Садхане Мирных и Гневных Божеств, в форме составленной Е.С. Дуджомом Ринпоче, состоится сегодня 8 ноября в 19.00.

----------


## Samten

13 ноября в 18.30 совместная практика Цок Трома Нагмо, в ходе которой Лачунг Ринпоче дарует Посвящение Долгой Жизни Трома Нагмо и Краткое Посвящение Трома Нагмо с помощью Торма.

----------


## Аньезка

Хочу выразить благодарность организаторам и лично Николаю за то, что попросили Ринпоче дать также лунг на предварительные практики.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Молитва долгой жизни Лачунга Ринпоче.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хочу выразить благодарность организаторам и лично Николаю за то, что попросили Ринпоче дать также лунг на предварительные практики.


Kenpo Palden Sherab Rinpoche\Commentary On Ngondro.pdf

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ЛАЧУНГ РИНПОЧЕ В КАЛМЫКИИ.
ХУРУЛ В ИКИ-БУРУЛЕ.
30 НОЯБРЯ  - ЦОГ ( НА ДЕСЯТЫЙ ЛУННЫЙ ДЕНЬ )
1 ДЕКАБРЯ   - ЦЕВАНГ ( ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ДОЛГОЙ ЖИЗНИ АМИТАЮС )

ЭЛИСТА , 3 ДЕКАБРЯ
ВАНГЧЕН – ПОЛНОЕ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ТРОМА НАГМО

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

*ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНОЕ РАСПИСАНИЕ  УЧЕНИЙ И РИТУАЛОВ В МОСКВЕ.

( во второй половине декабря)                                    


1. ПОЛНАЯ ПЕРЕДАЧА УЧЕНИЙ И ПОСВЯЩЕНИЙ ТРАДИЦИИ
ДУДЖОМ  ТЕРСАР ( второй цикл )

2. ДОРДЖЕ ДРОЛЛО ДОКПА- Ретрит и ритуалы отбрасывания препятствий посредством практики Дордже Дролло.*

Даты проведения будут обьявлены позднее.

http://lachung.narod.ru/upcoming_events

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

КАЛМЫКИЯ
п. Троицкий
10 декабря , ЦЕВАНГ

----------


## Samten

6 декабря 18.00 - Элиста, 7 микрорайон 1.кор.1 кв 6. Карти Лачунг Ринпоче дарует Учение по Малой Практике Трома Нагмо согласно Традиции Толук Намка Кьюндзонг, предполагаемое подношение около 150  рублей.
7 декабря 17.00 - Практика Славного Ваджрасаттвы, объединенной традиции Кама и Терма, составленная Его Святейшеством Дуджом Ринпоче - во благо умерших, для очищение их кармы и проведение через состояние бардо. Желающие могут принести фотографии, имена и даты жизни смерти усопших, предполагаемое подношение около 300 рублей, немного чистой пищи, как-то печенье и т.д. для подношения Сур.

----------


## Samten

Во второй половине декабря в Москве – продолжение посвящений Дуджом Терсар с Лачунгом Ринпоче. Предполагаемое начало 15 декабря. Вот список посвящений, раскладка по дням – в ближайшее время.

1. Посвящение Намчак Пудри Пурба – три дня. (1-й день подготовка, 2-й день посвящение Высшей Активности, 3-й день посвящение Нижней Активности).
2. Авалокитешвара из Терма Дуджом Лингпы, Посвящение 1000 Будд.
3. Черный Хаягрива.
4. Сингхамукха.
5. Чиме Соктик – Амитаюс Вангчен.
6. Чиме Соктик – Амитаюс Донванг и Цеванг.
7. Хаягрива, Гаруда, Ваджрапани – общий Ванг, Кадро Туктик Цеванг.
8. Будда Медицины, Намчак Пудри Пурба Тор-Ванг.
9. Зеленая Тара, Нагаракша – Посвящения из Терма Дуджом Лингпы.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ЭЛИСТА
8 ДЕКАБРЯ, ВАНГ КАНДРО ТУГТИГ  ИЗ ЦИКЛА ДУДЖОМ ТЕРСАР.

8, 9 И 11 ДЕКАБРЯ  ПОСВЯЩЕНИЯ , УЧЕНИЯ И ПРАКТИКА ЙОГИ ВЕТРОВ И КАНАЛОВ (ЦА-ЛУНГ), ТУММО .

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

13 декабря
Ринпоче выехал из Элисты в Москву

----------


## Samten

Посвящения с Лачунгом Ринпоче начнутся 16 декабря в 18.00 адрес прежний.

----------


## Samten

Карти Лачунг Ринпоче, Пема Цемчок Дордже. Посвящения Дуджом Терсар, Декабрь 2006. Москва.


16-18 Декабря, Посвящение Намчак Пудри Пурба – три дня. 
1-й день подготовка, 
2-й день посвящение Высшей Активности, 
3-й день посвящение Нижней Активности.

19 Декабря, Авалокитешвара из Терма Дуджом Лингпы, Посвящение 1000 Будд.

20 Декабря, Черный Хаягрива.

21 Декабря, Сингхамукха.

22 Декабря,Чиме Соктик – Амитаюс Вангчен.

23 Декабря, Чиме Соктик – Амитаюс Донванг и Цеванг.

24 Декабря, Хаягрива, Гаруда, Ваджрапани – общий Ванг,  Намчак Пудри Пурба Тор-Ванг.

25 Декабря,Зеленая Тара, Нагаракша – Посвящения из Терма Дуджом Лингпы.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

26 декабря - подготовка к ритуалу отбрасывания препятствий
27-28 декабря - ритуал отбрасывания препятствий Дуджом Дролло Докпа.
www.lachung.narod.ru

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

29 декабря Лачунг Ринпоче прибудет в Элисту

----------


## Наташа Саркисян

Где можно узнать расписание пребывания Учителя в Элисте(январь 2007) и адрес проведения учений?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ЭЛИСТА, КАЛМЫКИЯ

ПРАКТИКА ЙОГИ ЦА- ЛУНГ , ТУММО ПОД РУКОВОДСТВОМ РИНПОЧЕ ЕЖЕДНЕВНО С 10 – 15 ЯНВАРЯ  ( в спортзале )

ЛУНГ К ТЕКСТАМ ПО ПРАКТИКЕ ТРОМА НАГМО (ЕЖЕДНЕВНО ВЕЧЕРОМ, С 4 ЯНВАРЯ )

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

5- 7 февраля 2007 , 
Ретрит по практике Цокье Тугтиг, ритуал янгуг ( привлечение благополучия) , сосуды янгбум
( ул. Мосфильмовская, 2 )
www.lachung.narod.ru

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

В Элисте издана книга Лачунг Ринпоче << Комментарий по кратким предварительным практикам Дуджом Терсар >>, книга составлена на основе усных комментариев Лачунг Ринпоче.

----------


## Церинг Дролма

А во сколько, уважаемый, 26 января посвящение Будды Медицины, не проконсультируете? На  оф.сайте информации нету :Frown:

----------


## Церинг Дролма

Уточнила у организаторов, Лачунг Ринпоче дарует посвящение в 19.00.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Москва
26 января Посвящение Ваджрапани , (начало в 19 часов ),
в этот же день Ринпоче объявит, какие посвящения будут 27 января

----------


## Церинг Дролма

Tenpa Sherab, проинформируйте, плизз, какие посвящения будут 27-го. 26-го появиться не получается :Frown:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Очередное изменение в расписании.
6 февраля Посвящение Цокье Тугтиг, начало в 19 часов
7 февраля Практика Цокье Тугтиг, ритуал привлечения благополучия, богатства- янгуг, сосуды янгбум
Место проведения - Центр Шри Сингха
тел. для справок: 8(901)-519-68-46 + 109-68-46 Наташа (Москва )

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

В центре Шри Сингха можно приобрести новую книгу Сборник ежедневных практик Традиции Дуджом Терсар "Драгоценный сосуд сиддхи исполнения желаний"

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

9 февраля 2007 г. Лачунг Ринпоче возвращается в Непал.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

FOTO LACHUNG RINPOCHE V PODMOSKOVYE, NACHALO FEVRALYA 2007 GODA ,  na stranitse -
http://www.astro-ezoterics.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=260

----------

